# Wird Wildstar mit ABSICHT von Buffed Ignoriert !



## Zwizazadera (14. Mai 2014)

Hi frage mich echt ob das von Buffed mit absicht gemacht wird ! 

Wenn ich mir TESO anschaue wie das hier gehypet wird mit eigenem UMFANGREICHEN Bereich über die Oben angepinnte leiste auf 
der Seite usw. inkl. Großer und vieler Test Previews bin ich von Buffed echt entäuscht !!!


Bekommt ihr zuwenig Kohle bzw. gar keine !!! von NCSoft das hier soweinig zu finden ist ???




Cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Wynn (14. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kimrhwS3VlU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



14.5 Buffedcast
12.5 Buffedshow
8.5 Open Beta Patchnotes
7.5 Namensreservierung
6.5 Open Beta Start News
6.5 Wildstar auf der Rpc - Eure Fragen
4.5 Buffedshow
2.5 News zum Wildstar Hotfix Patch
1.5 Buffed verschenkt 2000 Wildstar Beta Keys fürs wochende


_*Sinds die Augen geh zu Fielmann*_


----------



## Aun (14. Mai 2014)

dir ist aber schon bewusst, dass wildstar im gegensatz zu teso noch in der absoluten bugbeta ist?

auch die leute von buffed können nicht 1000 sachen gleichzeitig machen.


----------



## Tikume (14. Mai 2014)

Und ich dachte schon, es könnte nach demn Final Fantasy Thread nicht mehr abstruser werden


----------



## Firun (15. Mai 2014)

echt jetzt?


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Mai 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> dir ist aber schon bewusst, dass wildstar genauso wie teso noch in der absoluten bugbeta ist?



fixed!


----------



## Aun (15. Mai 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> fixed!



touché


----------



## ZAM (15. Mai 2014)

http://www.buffed.de...star-PC-237164/

Achja, danke Wynn für den Ohrwurm.


----------



## Wynn (15. Mai 2014)

Notiert sich Zam 2x Ohrwurm 

Bevor der nächste mit den Tread kommt "Wird XXX MMO ignoriert" geht auf die Hauptseite und gebt den namen eures Spiel hier ein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann klickt ihr wo der Rote Pfeil drauf zeigt 1x und es werden alle News zu dem Spiel das ihr denkt das es ignoriert wird angezeigt


----------



## Tikume (15. Mai 2014)

Also bei mir klappt das nicht. Buffed ist soooo doof.

[attachment=13616:ws.jpg]


----------



## Wynn (15. Mai 2014)

```
Wildstar
```

Mit den Mauszeiger auf die Buchstaben raufgehen.

2x mit der linken maustaste draufklicken

STRG gedrückt halten und während man STRG gedrückt hält drückt man die Taste C die links unten steht zwischen der ALT Taste und der Leertaste

Dann gehtste auf die Hauptseite klickste in das Feld und hälst die STRG gedrückt und während du die STRG gedrückt hälst drückste auf die V Taste die sich oberhalb auf dem linken ende der Leertaste befindet.

Es erscheint das Wort Wildstar in der Sucheingabe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (15. Mai 2014)

Tikume schrieb:


> Also bei mir klappt das nicht. Buffed ist soooo doof.
> 
> [attachment=13616:ws.jpg]



Lustig, ich habe das grad mal in der Suche des PC Games-Relaunch-Tests ausprobiert, die wusste schon was du willst. ^^
Die Such-Engine sollte hier auch bald zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## Tikume (15. Mai 2014)

mhmmmmmm

[attachment=13617:ws2.jpg]


----------



## Wynn (15. Mai 2014)

lol - die doch die passende antwort XD

"Wolltest du rumtrollen"


----------



## ZAM (15. Mai 2014)

Tiku - lass das ^^

[attachment=13619CGSUCHE.jpg]


----------



## Aun (15. Mai 2014)

sry aber ich muss ihm dafür +1 geben ^^

dezent vom feinsten


----------



## hockomat (22. Mai 2014)

Na Teso hatte aber zb auch vor Release seinen eigenen bereich es sind ja nur noch ein paar Tage bis zum Release ein wenig verwunderlich ist es schon das W* trotz ziemlich großer Fanbase keine eigene Sparte hat


----------



## Tikume (22. Mai 2014)

Ockhams Rasiermesser?


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Mai 2014)

Gnahaha ... "Wolltest du: rumtrollen" ... Priceless


----------



## Loina (23. Mai 2014)

ziemlich große fanbase^^

gameforge reibt sich schon die Hände^^


----------



## ZAM (23. Mai 2014)

Loina schrieb:


> ziemlich große fanbase^^
> 
> gameforge reibt sich schon die Hände^^



Da fehlt mir irgendwie jeglicher Zusammenhang.


----------



## hockomat (23. Mai 2014)

Schlechter Troll versuch Zam nicht mehr!

Ich denke in Verbindung mit Aion da es vorher Ncsoft war und jetzt als F2P vom Gameforge betriben wird mein er wohl da jedes Ncsoft Game dann bei Gameforge im P2W landet


----------



## ZAM (23. Mai 2014)

hockomat schrieb:


> Schlechter Troll versuch Zam nicht mehr!
> 
> Ich denke in Verbindung mit Aion da es vorher Ncsoft war und jetzt als F2P vom Gameforge betriben wird mein er wohl da jedes Ncsoft Game dann bei Gameforge im P2W landet



Achsooo, Geschwall. 

Trolle


----------



## ZAM (30. Mai 2014)

So, Wildstar-Headstart steht nun an - da ist der Button. :-)


----------



## Tikume (30. Mai 2014)

Der Wildstar Button hat 98 Pixel Breite, der von Guild Wars 111 und der von Hearthstone 118(!!!).
Wieder ein Beweis dafür, dass Buffed sich gegen Wildstar verschworen hat.


----------



## ZAM (30. Mai 2014)

Tikume schrieb:


> Der Wildstar Button hat 98 Pixel Breite, der von Guild Wars 111 und der von Hearthstone 118(!!!).
> Wieder ein Beweis dafür, dass Buffed sich gegen Wildstar verschworen hat.



Und der von WoW?  Stop Trolling.


----------



## Wynn (30. Mai 2014)

77x36 pixxel


----------



## hockomat (30. Mai 2014)

Na dafür das Buffed immer als WoW Fanboy Plattform verschrien wird is der Button aber ganz schön klein


----------



## Wynn (30. Mai 2014)

vieleicht kommt es nicht auf die länge an sondern auf die ausdauer und technik


----------



## ZAM (30. Mai 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> vieleicht kommt es nicht auf die länge an sondern auf die ausdauer und technik


----------



## Tikume (30. Mai 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und der von WoW?  Stop Trolling.



Der ist an erster Stelle einsortiert, was meine Argumentation nochmals unterstützt.


----------



## Wynn (30. Mai 2014)

dafür hat diablo 3 aber eine unterkategorie mehr tikume


----------



## Gurkeneintopf (31. Mai 2014)

Hm, ja ist klar.
Wochenlang wurde gerade mal "lebenserhaltende" Berichterstattung geliefert.
Seit gestern läuft die fette Wallpaperkampagne auf allen Kanälen und fast wie durch ein Wunder quillt auch Buffed plötzlich mit Artikeln über.

Wildstar wurde nicht nur hier ignoriert, sondern von der gesamten sogenannten Fachpresse.

Und das amcht diese Medien zur völligen Farce. Das Kapital sollten die Leser sein und nicht Spieleindustrie.
Aber naja es braucht trotzdem 2 dazu, dass Goodwill-Anzeigen überhaupt am Markt Bestand haben.


----------



## Wynn (31. Mai 2014)

vieleicht durften sie erst ab einen bestimmten punkt über alles berichten @sauergurke


----------



## Gurkeneintopf (31. Mai 2014)

hm, ja klar...
die NDA ist generell schon vor laaaaanger Zeit gefallen.

Aber, du ich bin weder der Wildstar-Verteidiger, noch will ich buffed runtermachen.
ich wollte lediglich sagen: Dass das schon sehr auffällig ist. Wochenlang nichts und zeiglich mit den Bannern schepperts.


----------



## Dagonzo (31. Mai 2014)

Gurkeneintopf schrieb:


> ich wollte lediglich sagen: Dass das schon sehr auffällig ist. Wochenlang nichts und zeiglich mit den Bannern schepperts.


Bitte erst mal informieren.
Die Banner werden gar nicht von Buffed, oder den anderen Seiten wo man sie sieht, geschaltet. Dafür ist jemand anderes zuständig.
Buffed bzw. die anderen Seiten stellen lediglich Werbefläche zur Verfügung.
Welchen Inhalt diese nachher haben, hat Buffed gar nicht in der Hand. Sie können lediglich was dazu sagen, wenn der Inhalt unangemessen sein sollte. Aber ansonsten kassiert Buffed eigentlich nur das Geld für die zur Verfügung gestellten Werbeflächen.
Vor zwei Wochen was das gleiche bei vielen Seiten z.B. mit Watch Dog.


----------



## Gurkeneintopf (31. Mai 2014)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Bitte erst mal informieren.
> Die Banner werden gar nicht von Buffed, oder den anderen Seiten wo man sie sieht, geschaltet. Dafür ist jemand anderes zuständig.
> Buffed bzw. die anderen Seiten stellen lediglich Werbefläche zur Verfügung.



Bitte erst mal informieren.
Ich buche täglich Onlinekampagnen, ich glaube ich kenne mich in den Thema gut aus.
Glaubst Du wirklich dass ein Medium einem Vermarkter einen "Freifahrtschein" ausstellt und der dann völlig eigenmächtig auf diesen Plätzen machen darf was er will.

Hier trifft aber noch nicht mal das zu. Genauer ? 
Buffed selbst wird betrieben von der Computec GmbH: http://www.buffed.de/Impressum/
Werbeanfragen richte ich als Agentur aber an die Computec GmbH. http://www.computec.de/mediadaten/anzeigenkontakt.html
Ups.


----------



## Wynn (31. Mai 2014)

du bist also an der schuld die 75% meines bildschirms verdeckst wo im hintergrund justin biber singt und wenn man das x klickt öffnet sich eine neue seite und die werbung geht auf 50% des bildschirms statt wegzugehen ?


----------



## Gurkeneintopf (31. Mai 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> du bist also an der schuld die 75% meines bildschirms verdeckst wo im hintergrund justin biber singt und wenn man das x klickt öffnet sich eine neue seite und die werbung geht auf 50% des bildschirms statt wegzugehen ?



streng genommen ja.
aber ich halte nicht viel von der "immer größer" strategie. gibts bei uns auch nicht.
insofern - indirekt, nein


----------



## Wynn (31. Mai 2014)

Gurkeneintopf schrieb:


> streng genommen ja.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m-9DW32rdHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dagonzo (31. Mai 2014)

Gurkeneintopf schrieb:


> Glaubst Du wirklich dass ein Medium einem Vermarkter einen "Freifahrtschein" ausstellt und der dann völlig eigenmächtig auf diesen Plätzen machen darf was er will.


Also hier geht es primär nicht unbedingt um den Inhalt der Werbung. Es war als Beispiel gedacht. Natürlich muss es zum jeweiligen Thema der Webseite, wo die Werbung läuft, passen.
Aber es liegt halt nicht an Buffed/Computec die sagen, ihr dürft ab Tag x Werbung für Wildstar schalten und nicht vorher. Darauf haben sie keinen Einfluss. Das kann man mit vielen anderen Webseiten vergleichen, wo wie am Beispiel "Watch Dogs" auch die Werbung überall gleichzeitig kam, aber nicht alle Webseiten zur selben Firma/Verlag gehören. Ist bei Kinos mit Werbeplakaten doch auch nicht anders. Es kommt dann wenn es kommen soll und das bestimmt nicht Computec ansonsten gibt's kein Geld dafür.



> Wildstar wurde nicht nur hier ignoriert, sondern von der gesamten sogenannten Fachpresse.


Und das stimmt so halt nicht! Berichtet wurde das, was es zu berichten gab. Und Buffed gehört nicht zu den Seiten die Vermutungen von sich geben, von dem nachher die Hälfte oder mehr nicht stimmt.


----------



## Buttersack (3. Juni 2014)

Im Moment widerlegt buffed den Threadtitel aber sehr, sehr deutlich.


----------

